# Bilder wechseln mit Javascript



## addicted (31. Dezember 2005)

Also folgendes, ich habe eine html Seite auf einem reinen html Webspace, sprich php, asp, cgi, usw leuft alles nicht, weil mit php weiss ich das es geht, deshalb hoff ich jetzt das Javascript das auch kann.

Also nun zu dem was ich brauche, ich möchte ein Bild einbinden an einer bestimmten stelle, welches aber nur bei jedem 2ten oder 3ten Seitenaufruf angezeigt wird, ist sowas möglich?

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## SilentWarrior (31. Dezember 2005)

Du kannst bspw. eine Zufallszahl zwischen 1 und 10 generieren und das Bild nur dann anzeigen, wenn die Zahl kleiner als 4 ist. Oder soll das Bild _genau_ bei jedem dritten Seitenaufruf angezeigt werden?


----------



## addicted (31. Dezember 2005)

Es ist eigentlich egal, es soll halt nur nicht bei jedem Seitenaufruf angezeigt werden, sondern nur manchmal, dann wärs auch egal ob das per Zufallszahl geschiet mit grösser und kleiner.

Könntest du mir so ein Script anfertigen? Wäre echt Super Nett von dir 

also meinetwegen er generiert zahlen von 1-20 und is die zahl unter 10 wird das Bild angezeigt isses über 10 dann nicht .


----------



## SilentWarrior (31. Dezember 2005)

Hm … damit bin ich überfordert. Ich bin leider keine JavaScript-Experte. Ich hab mal folgendes gebastelt, aber das ist besch***ener Code, da JS normalerweise im <head>-teil des Dokuments vorkommen sollte. Ich hoffe mal, es kommt bald jemand vorbei und verbessert meinen Code:
	
	
	



```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Zufall?</title>
</head>
<body>
<p id="bildabschnitt"></p>
</body>
<script type="text/javascript">
var randomNumber = Math.round(Math.random() * 10);
if (randomNumber < 4) {
	var image = document.createElement('img');
	image.setAttribute('src', 'bild.jpg', 0);
	image.setAttribute('width', 800, 0);
	image.setAttribute('height', 600, 0);
	image.setAttribute('alt', 'Alternativtext', 0);
	var paragraph = document.getElementById('bildabschnitt');
	paragraph.appendChild(image);
}
</script>
</html>
```
Wie das Script funktioniert, solltest du selbst noch rausbekommen.

Was ich nicht ganz kapiere: Wenn das Bild genau in 50% aller Fälle angezeigt werden soll, warum nimmst du dann nicht Zufallszahlen 0,1 und zeigst es an, wenn es 1 ist?


----------



## Maik (31. Dezember 2005)

addicted hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Könntest du mir so ein Script anfertigen? Wäre echt Super Nett von dir
> 
> also meinetwegen er generiert zahlen von 1-20 und is die zahl unter 10 wird das Bild angezeigt isses über 10 dann nicht .



 Weihnachten war vor einer Woche.


Dieses Forum ist keine Suchmaschine mit Anbindung an eine Scriptdatenbank.


----------



## addicted (31. Dezember 2005)

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe, es klappt auch schon ganz gut, wie würde den der Code aussehen mit der Methode mit 0 und 1 ?


----------

